# Introducing new fish to existing school



## Shellington (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey 

How do you add new fish to an existing school? I had 6 tiger barbs but sadly lost one thru cycling but now my tank is cycled I would like to add another couple of tigers but not sure how the existing ones would take this???

Is it possible to get new ones to school with the others? 

Thanks everybody !!


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

No problem, add your new TB like any other fish. Float the bag in the water (assuming he/she's in a bag from the FS) for 1/2 hr or so to equalize the water temps and in he goes. TB's are big time schoolers so after the usual new guy break in period they will all be a happy schooling family soon. :fish5::fish10::fish5:

Oh, you need at least a 30g tank for your barbs cause they LOVE to swim. Just sayin'


----------



## Shellington (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for that, appreciate the advice. I know tigers can be terrors so didn't fancy any newbies getting bullied (or eaten lol)


----------

